# Looking for some Lathe input...



## Brooks803 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade my lathe. I have my eye on one in particular but I figured it'd be smart of me to ask for yall's input. Here's what I'm currently looking at buying:

JET Tools - JWL-1442VSK, 14" x 42" VS PRO Wood Lathe with Legs

Price is about $1,400. I'm just curious if anyone has had any issues with this model or if there's something about it I should stay away from. I'll be doing some bowls and larger stuff as well as my pen turning on it. MT2 and same spindle size as my Rikon so all my chucks will fit without issue.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## juteck (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the 1642 and love it. The 1442 has a reeves drive and is variable speed, but not electronic variable speed.  The 1442 has the same legs and same bed, so structurally is the same. You can't go wrong with the Jet, but consider your needs with speed control.  

I've heard positive things about the Nova as well. Not the DVR, but the original. Same capacity as the jet in the same ball park price if I remember correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## OOPS (Jul 1, 2012)

I have heard many people grumble about lathes with mechanical variable speed controls.  They seem to always have problems with the system, and in our local area these types of lathes (not specifically referring to Jet here, but all lathes with this type of speed control) are frequently available for purchase on Craigslist.  Personally, I would not purchase a lathe with this type of variable speed system.  Perhaps others will disagree.

Also, you stated that in addition to bowls and larger stuff, you wanted to do pen turning on it.  I would save your Rikon, as many in my local area have purchased larger lathes first, only to buy small lathes specifically for pen turning.  They all have stated that pen turning on a smaller lathe is much more convenient, although I have never heard specific reasons for their preference.  Holding on to the small lathe will give you the best of both worlds, and you can always sell it later if you find that there are no disadvantages to turning pens on a large lathe.  

I hope this gives you things to ponder, and I am sure others will add their opinions.


----------



## KenV (Jul 1, 2012)

You really will be more happy in the long run with a variable speed lathe --

These reconditioned Novas are a great value.

Reconditioned Products


I drive a Stubby --  but several of the local turners are pleased with the DVRs -- and that is in the same price range for variable speed.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Jet family...1014 and the 1642. If you catch an Amazon sale, it's down right cheap! Also picked up a referb SN2 from Tekna. Despite only one set of jaws, I may prefer this in overall feel to my Barracuda. I drill blanks on my 1642 at 100 rpm...no heating involved!


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a shop fox 16x42 with the mechanical variable speed... and it drives me nuts.  It is similar to the lathe you are looking at.  If you can swing it you gotta go for the variable speed that uses a dial.  I have a Jet 12x20 variable speed and a grizzly 12x20 variable speed also and I do everything I can to do all my work at one of those two lathes so I don't have to use my shop fox lathe.  If I were in your shoes looking to upgrade, and hopefully I will be soon God and Wife (warden) willing, I would get the new 18x47 Grizzly.  If you want to do really big work the headstock will slide to the end of the bed and you can buy a floorstand toolrest to turn REALLY big bowls.  It is variable speed in 2 ranges 100-1200 and 300-3600.  Its only about $300-$400 more than the lathe you are looking at and it is bigger, beefier, and has the fun type of variable speed.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ldubia (Jul 1, 2012)

jj9ball said:


> I have a shop fox 16x42 with the mechanical variable speed... and it drives me nuts.  It is similar to the lathe you are looking at.  If you can swing it you gotta go for the variable speed that uses a dial.  I have a Jet 12x20 variable speed and a grizzly 12x20 variable speed also and I do everything I can to do all my work at one of those two lathes so I don't have to use my shop fox lathe.  If I were in your shoes looking to upgrade, and hopefully I will be soon God and Wife (warden) willing, I would get the new 18x47 Grizzly.  If you want to do really big work the headstock will slide to the end of the bed and you can buy a floorstand toolrest to turn REALLY big bowls.  It is variable speed in 2 ranges 100-1200 and 300-3600.  Its only about $300-$400 more than the lathe you are looking at and it is bigger, beefier, and has the fun type of variable speed.  Just my 2 cents.



Yeah, what he said.  I too have the Shop fox and really don't like the reeves variable speed on it.  I am looking to change mine as soon as possible to make it what I SHOULD have gotten in the first place.  Do yourself a BIG favor.  Get the Jet 1642-2.  Or the Grizzly.  But go with the dialed variable speed and not the lever.

Just my nickels worth. (inflation ya know)


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far guys. The reeves vs was one thing I was curious to hear about since I've never used one before. I'll do some more searching. I did like that 18x47 grizzly but I don't have 220 power in my lil shop.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 1, 2012)

The biggest advantage a Reeves has over an electronice variable speed is when you run the speed down on a Reeves you gain torque, on an electronic you lose it. A lathe with both would be ideal so you could pick your conditions. Kinda like the ones with stepped pulleys and VS.


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 1, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Thanks for the input so far guys. The reeves vs was one thing I was curious to hear about since I've never used one before. I'll do some more searching. I did like that 18x47 grizzly but I don't have 220 power in my lil shop.


 

Totally understand.  I only have 1 220 outlet and 4 tools get to share it.   I would stick with the jet 1642 1 1/2 hp version then.  I guarantee you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 1, 2012)

My first lathe was a Jet 1442.  Great lathe for spindle work starting with balanced stock.  A nightmare for bowls starting with rough out of balance turning blanks.  The problem is the minimum speed.  At 450rpm minimum, if your work is out of balance, and has any substantial weight, the lathe will buck like a bronco with a burr under the saddle.  Once the blank is rounded and balanced the lathe was great.  I used to spin the out of round blanks by hand with my left hand and hold the roughing gouge with my right hand to get the blank balanced before turning on the lathe.  That was a workout.

I eventually upgraded to a Powermatic 3520b.  Minimum speed is 50 rpm with plenty of torque.  

After a couple of years of really hard use (30 to 60 hours a week) the Reeves Drive on the 1442 started getting sloppy.  I would never buy a lathe with a Reeves Drive again.

A lathe with a low rpm low-end will be much more versatile than a lathe with a higher rpm low-end.  For turning and finishing on lathe.

Ed


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 1, 2012)

The thing about lathes with that variable speed system is your stretching the belt over the pulleys and over time the belt will snap. If you can afford it I'd go for the 1642. They are a great lathe, i have the one up from that, the 3520B.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 1, 2012)

Power won't be an issue with the 1 1/2 HP Jet, even w/ electronic vs. You can turn big bowls and platters. I recommend sand bags, however. It's very nice to glance down at the DR (digital readout) and know the exact speed.

I had a Delta--same size--with mechanical vs. It had terrible noise and vibration. Gave it to a friend and bought the electronic vs Jet. Now I have an electronic vs Jet mini at my camp in the shed. I use it in front of the double doors facing the lake. I prefer it over the big Jet for pens because the head stock is 1" instead of the 1.25 that needs an adapter for my chucks and collets.

I don't know the price difference, but the DR is worth $300 to me easy.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jul 1, 2012)

I will throw in my 2 cents worth about the reeves drive.  I had one on my first lathe and although it was a harbor freight I will not do a reeves drive again.

It was noisy and rickety and the mechanism seemed to loosen up after a while so I could not get a consistent speed with each setting.  Also it seems like it loses torque (if that makes sense) when you try to take a deep cut with a bowl.  

You will be much happier with variable speed.  If I had 1400 I think I would look at one of those Grizzly models like this:

G0632 16" x 42" Variable Speed Wood Lathe

Or save a little more and go for the Jet 1642.  That is really nice.  

Either way I will need to buy a few more blanks to assist.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 1, 2012)

jj9ball said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input so far guys. The reeves vs was one thing I was curious to hear about since I've never used one before. I'll do some more searching. I did like that 18x47 grizzly but I don't have 220 power in my lil shop.
> ...


 
Same boat!! But there is a +2 on the ceiling with the lights. The 1642 1.5 is a monster; a lot of misc turners discount it as light, underpowered, not a Robust or Oneway...It's not on all counts!! I do 15" cheese and cracker platters, coring...HF's with no problem at all! I sat in on a demo with Jimmy Clewes a few months ago...he has one for his classes.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Jet 1236, a smaller version of the 1442, and I am used to how crappy they are.  Mine is ten years old and it will probably die with me.  I don't recommend the reeves drive unless you are desperate!


----------



## randyrls (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a general observation about Reeves drives, including the one in the Shopsmith.  You cannot (should not) change the speed setting while the lathe is stopped.  So if you put a new piece of wood on the lathe, you must set the speed ahead of time.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 2, 2012)

randyrls said:


> Just a general observation about Reeves drives, including the one in the Shopsmith.  You cannot (should not) change the speed setting while the lathe is stopped.  So if you put a new piece of wood on the lathe, you must set the speed ahead of time.



You are correct. A Reeves drive must be turning to be adjusted.
My practice was to set to lowest speed before shutting down.
I had a $300.00 Grizzly with Reeves drive for six years and it was a great lathe. Except for more power and a little convenience, my $1,200.00 new Grizzly EVS won't do much more than I did with the first.
My old lathe was sold to a professional turner who has written me twice thanking me for selling it to him.
Don't knock the Reeves. It does a fine job with very little fuss for a very reasonable price.
FWIW, I had to change the belt for times in six years of heavy use. And one of those was defective to start with.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 3, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my lathe. I have my eye on one in particular but I figured it'd be smart of me to ask for yall's input. Here's what I'm currently looking at buying:
> 
> JET Tools - JWL-1442VSK, 14" x 42" VS PRO Wood Lathe with Legs
> 
> ...



When I upgraded my lathe, I opted for the 1442 with the Reeves unit... I  like my lathe and it has been a work horse... I turn almost every day  and have put some pretty big chunks of wood on mine.... but in  retrospect I think I would do differently if I could go back, knowing  what I know now.

There are some pros and cons though you might  want to consider... the Reeves unit works fine, but the slowest speed is  450 rpm... sometimes you might want to start at 0 and work up from  there.
The speed change lever on the head stock turns over into the  space where the work piece is spinning... on occasions if you use the  high speeds, the lever can be in the way.
Watch the inside of the  headstock, keep it fairly clean... the Reeves unit works by sliding a  bearing along a bar that is parallel to the headstock spindle... if that  bar gets too dirty or gummy, the bearing doesn't slide smoothly and  sometimes even will hang up making a speed change difficult.
Changing belts is a pain.
I've  had the pulley on the motor shaft slip and turn against the motor  housing... tends to booger up the keyway that locks the pulley to the  motor shaft... 
Changing bearings are a bear... there are 3 to change.
When  and if you turn out board, i.e., rotate the headstock unit 90 degrees,  watch your fingers... have pinched mine a few times on the swing lever  and the little pull out lock... I've learned new Sunday school lessons  pinching my finger.
With an out of balance piece on the headstock,  the headstock lock lever (on the left side of the headstock) will  vibrate loose and unlock the headstock... not a big problem, but one to  be aware of.
When turning out board, the tool rest extension that  comes with the unit, usually has to be installed to the left of the  headstock to reach the work properly, and it tends to be a little  springy... a funky system at best.
With an out of balance piece on  the headstock, slowest speed of 450 is pretty fast and you have to work  quickly to get the piece balanced to smooth down the spin... not a real  problem, but then the headstock lock lever works loose....
The motor  protrudes forward and can interfere with the work piece if you do like  me and sometimes have a slight concave curve cut into the face of the  new work... the leading edge of the work piece can hit the motor  housing. 
The motor housing catches a lot of dust off the work piece. 

When  I upgraded the 1442 was on sale at just over $800 and at the time the  1642 was about $1200 on sale... I had the money for the EVS on the 1642,  but I thought I might need to turn out board at some time and the 1642  does not have a rotating head stock... to turn outboard with it, you had  to slide the head stock to the opposite end of the ways and with my  shop layout, that would not have worked... my lathe sits in the middle  of the shop with the tailstock perpendicular to my shop wall... and I  didn't want to re-arrange my shop again...  but if I had it to do over  again, I would would definitely opt for the EVS on the 1642.

I like the Jet machines and find that the tech services when you  call Jet is very helpful and the warranty is tops.... I've had mine in  twice for repairs... 1. the keyway slipped and boogered up the shaft and  motor pulley
2. needed the bearing changed and it was more of a job  than I wanted to tackle... the local repair guy is great and have had no  problems except I think my bearings are getting bad again.... as said, I  put some big piece on my lathe and they are often out of balance and  cause all kinds of vibrations until I get them rounded and balanced.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe this is the lathe my dad has. There is a huge flaw. The variable speed control stick is waaaaay too long and gets in the way. So if you are doing tiny stuff, like pens. It is a total pain in the butt! Other than that it is very on center. The tailstock is very sturdy and heavy and secures good. The crank on it is good for drilling and stuff.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 4, 2012)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Don't knock the Reeves. It does a fine job with very little fuss for a very reasonable price.



The Reeves drive in my Shopsmith is very robust, and reliable.  I keep it set to the lowest speed normally.  I had one made in 1962, sold it in 2000, regretted it, and bought a newer one.  never a bit of trouble as long as you remember to lube the speed change every now and then.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input! Seems like I might wait a bit and do some more searching before buying. Without trying it out yet, I don't think the reeves drive will be for me. The part about keeping the headstock clean of debris wouldn't work well for me since I drill EVERYTHING on the lathe and that's alot of dust and stuff to gunk up. Thanks again everyone!


----------

